# Myspace



## archerygirl4 (Jan 29, 2007)

Just seeing if anyone other ladies out there have myspace?? Here is mine, feel free to add!! http://www.myspace.com/archerygirl4


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I was thinking about checking that out, since there seems to be alot of archers on there!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Sent you a friend request on myspace. My screen name is Archerychick.

http://www.myspace.com/thedogmother


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi mine is myspace.com/jules_0147 add me too


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Everyone has a myspace but me:mg: 

Samantha


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

bowtech_babe said:


> Everyone has a myspace but me:mg:
> 
> Samantha


I don't have myspace either...lol so don't feel alone:wink:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/absolutecool44

Here is mine!!


----------



## randi (Nov 25, 2004)

*I'm on my way*

I've had so much fun with the new profile here that I am going to have to get one!


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Its alotta fun! Feel free to add me. Any one needs help getting started, let me know! I'll try and walk ya thru it. :wink: 
here is my page: http://www.myspace.com/missmary49


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

I added a few of you girls, if you're wondering who I am! Pink Camo "Cindy Cindy Cindy" is my MySpace name.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

MissMary49 said:


> Its alotta fun! Feel free to add me. Any one needs help getting started, let me know! I'll try and walk ya thru it. :wink:
> here is my page: http://www.myspace.com/missmary49


Yeah I can't seem to find out how to get mine to look as cool as everyone else and not only that change my marital status.

Samantha


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/queenie3232 <--------thats mine:darkbeer:


----------



## GoatGirl (Jan 23, 2007)

Mine is http://www.myspace.com/menglish1974 . Apparently, I have 2 friends - no idea who Tom is... Would love to add you guys (if I knew how...)


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Just added you goatgirl, now you will have 3 friends!!


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

I added you, but waiting for the reply.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

GoatGirl said:


> Mine is http://www.myspace.com/menglish1974 . Apparently, I have 2 friends - no idea who Tom is... Would love to add you guys (if I knew how...)



Tom is the main dude that runs the sight....he is everyones friend:tongue: 

Samantha


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

GoatGirl said:


> Mine is http://www.myspace.com/menglish1974 . Apparently, I have 2 friends - no idea who Tom is... Would love to add you guys (if I knew how...)


I'll add you too! Now you'll have 4 friends, and before you know it, you'll be soooo popular. LOL!! 

Cindy


----------



## GoatGirl (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks, guys! I feel so popular! :shade:


----------



## klima2105 (Dec 1, 2005)

im not a lady but i made a myspace for some of my hunting adventures...what do ya think? http://www.myspace.com/codyklima


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

I make number 5 goatgirl


----------



## GoatGirl (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey guys - thanks for all of the adds! i'm still trying to figure out this whole myspace thing, and plan on spending some time with it this weekend. Your pages all look so cool!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Well gals here is mine too  I have it set as private but if you want to be added just ask  
http://www.myspace.com/trinasueriggs


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Countrywoman

It asks for your email address or your last name to add you. We don't have either one.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

thedogmother said:


> Countrywoman
> 
> It asks for your email address or your last name to add you. We don't have either one.


Sorry about that I didn't think about that problem. My last name is Riggs(Trina Sue) and my email is [email protected].


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

feel free to PM me if you have questions to get myspace flowing.


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

queenie3232 said:


> http://www.myspace.com/queenie3232 <--------thats mine:darkbeer:


Yours asks for last name or email, I don't know either...


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

[email protected] is my email


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

queenie3232 said:


> [email protected] is my email


Thanks! I added you.


----------



## nikebear (Jul 17, 2002)

I am at... 

http://joanann02.spaces.live.com/


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

klima2105 said:


> im not a lady but i made a myspace for some of my hunting adventures...what do ya think? http://www.myspace.com/codyklima


I sent an add request to you Cody!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey gals there are two different threads in mutantville with people's myspace addresses


----------



## archergal89 (Dec 17, 2006)

www.myspace.com/archergal89


----------



## BuckeyeGirl (Mar 5, 2007)

*Hey!*

Mine is 

www.myspace.com/samanthaj1983


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

and check this one out

http://groups.myspace.com/archerytalk


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

www.myspace.com/eirrac11


----------



## MathewsGirl05 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine is www.myspace.com/bryeebaby


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

bowtech_babe said:


> Everyone has a myspace but me:mg:
> 
> Samantha


Don't have one either. And to be honest....don't have time for one right now. I guess that is a good thing. I spend enough time on a computer at work. It is crazy how popular it has become and how quickly.


----------



## archerygirl4 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I have some of you and havent checked on here in awhile so soon i will add the rest of you. I find it very interesting to check out everyones pages. You all have some really nice pages. Thanks again and look forward to meeting more people.


----------

